# Coughing after running.



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I have taken note of this quite a few times. Sisko coughs like 90% of the time after he runs. This doesn't seen normal. The vet said he's in perfect health, but may have allergies, but would this explain why he coughs after running inside too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Did the vet do an x-ray? This could indicate tracheal collapse or a heart condition. Gracie had both and would pant heavily after minimal exertion.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Try to make a video of it and bring it to your vet next time. That’s what I do.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Did the vet do an x-ray? This could indicate tracheal collapse or a heart condition. Gracie had both and would pant heavily after minimal exertion.





Dechi said:


> Try to make a video of it and bring it to your vet next time. That’s what I do.


 Thanks guys. The vet did not do an X-ray. I was wondering about a heart condition. Sisko pants heavily too after running around for just a bit. I have told my mom before that I wonder if Sisko can't get out all his energy that he needs too. 

Okay, I will take a video. I will also post it here so you guys can see. Another strange thing is that like 95% of the time after running he starts eating grass.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

My vet told me one of the reasons dogs eat grass is to relieve nausea. Maybe Sisko feels nauseous after running ?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Does he cough in the morning after waking? It could be so many things, but I am pretty sure Poppy used to get acid reflux, and would cough first thing and when stressed.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Dechi said:


> My vet told me one of the reasons dogs eat grass is to relieve nausea. Maybe Sisko feels nauseous after running ?


 He could be, but do you think that he would have thrown up a few times?


fjm said:


> Does he cough in the morning after waking? It could be so many things, but I am pretty sure Poppy used to get acid reflux, and would cough first thing and when stressed.


 He never coughs from walking just running. Guys, he does seem to have stomach issues that I should follow up on with our vet since it's been a few days now after I switched his food. He seems to agree more with this new food. Ohhh, Poppy🥺


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

@PeggyTheParti, @Dechi, @fjm is it normal for him to have his mouth open like almost all the time except when he is sleeping? I noticed that he does this too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That could be stress, especially if his mouth looks tight.

Have you found a way to let him exercise off-leash? I know there are a number of complicating factors, but hoping you've found at least a temporary solution. If not, I imagine that would be stressful for you, too, which could absolutely affect him.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Fenris-wolf said:


> He could be, but do you think that he would have thrown up a few times?


 When dogs eat grass, sometimes they will throw up, sometimes not. It depends on how much they eat.



Fenris-wolf said:


> is it normal for him to have his mouth open like almost all the time except when he is sleeping? I noticed that he does this too.


It could be normal for him. In doubt, have him checked (but you did recently, didn’t you ?).

Merlin has an anxiety disorder and often has his mouth slightly open. I don’t know if there is a link between the two, but I always assumed there was. He looks a little nutty like that. Try to notice when Sisko has his mouth open and find a common link between the times it happens.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> That could be stress, especially if his mouth looks tight.
> 
> Have you found a way to let him exercise off-leash? I know there are a number of complicating factors, but hoping you've found at least a temporary solution. If not, I imagine that would be stressful for you, too, which could absolutely affect him.


No, unfortunately the best I can do is put on his long lead and run around with him with his flirt pole.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Fenris-wolf said:


> No, unfortunately the best I can do is put on his long lead and run around with him with his flirt pole.


Do you have a bike ? If so you could get a doggy bike attachment and take him for a slow jog every day. Not too long, because he’s still a young dog.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

Do you feed him before exercising him in the morning? I’ve learned to give Phoebe half of her breakfast before we go on our morning runs or she eats grass due to acid reflux.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Dechi said:


> Do you have a bike ? If so you could get a doggy bike attachment and take him for a slow jog every day. Not too long, because he’s still a young dog.


 I don't right now, but I want to when I get a job and save up enough money.


Phoebe’sMom said:


> Do you feed him before exercising him in the morning? I’ve learned to give Phoebe half of her breakfast before we go on our morning runs or she eats grass due to acid reflux.


 Yes, I do and then I wait at least an hour before letting him exercise. Acid reflux is a pain😔


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

My guess is allergies, or possibly he is not used to large amounts of exercise. I myself huff and puff if I haven’t done cardio in a while, and I cough a little during and after running. He could also maybe be dehydrated? Does he make a beeline for the water bowl afterwards?


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

My spoo had kennel cough (thanks to the dog park 😬) when she was a puppy and would cough worse after running in the back yard. We took her to the vet and he did tests to rule out trachea or heart problems. It took about 6 weeks for her cough to go away fully when she was running. He was worried that there was something wrong with her trachea so the food wasn’t going down properly and getting lodged/tickling her throat/or stomach acid that causing her to cough due to irritation.
Does he get to run often? Or only on a leash? He might not be used to the running - or it could be allergies. Best bet is to see if you can record it so the vet is able to see it and see if you can get an X-ray done. 

The mouth tightness could be stress. I know with my spoo if she doesn’t get time to run or get her zoomies out, she can be a handful in so many different way. I took my old dog to local public tennis/basket ball courts because they were fully fenced in and only if they had a cement ground to run and burn off steam because she wasn’t good with other dogs (attacked when she was a puppy by an off leash dog). I liked those spaces over other fenced in parks because I could always see who was coming but there are also some playgrounds/parks that are fully fenced in. It let her play fetch outside of my back yard and work on recall. She always wore booties to protect her feet and I did it super early - before sunrise and after sunset when people weren’t going there and always watching to see if anyone was coming to use the space and sure I clean up if she poops/pees with spray and wipes. The basket ball spaces tended to be nicer because of the lack of net in the centre but the tennis courts worked in a pinch.


----------

